# gorgers



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

how do you use gorgers? i had a game recently where a character just walked out of my line of sight staying just close enough that because i have to get closer to the enemy than i started all i could do was turn on the spot while the stupid wizard just moved and fired stupid spells at me. i couldnt use it for rear charges as thing just turn around and the main combats were to near the centre for me to get to.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've found that they work best in pairs, or when paired with a nearby unit. Keeps that kind of silliness from happening. If you can manage to get Gorgers near a unit of Trappers, well, that can make for some really interesting situations.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

they are pretty useful but you can't create a tactic around it.


----------



## furyfingers (Feb 3, 2008)

they do work good in pairs just have em come in from the sides and wreak some havoc on the enemy flanks , thats what i do anyway


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They are very good against gun lines, and as you are a oger kingdom player, you need to take out the gun line quickly.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

the problem is you cant gaurantee they will both come out in pairs as its random and if the enemy advance youve got one hell of a run before they do anything


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

If they are shooting at the gorgers then they are not shooting at your army.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

which is great unless your facing high elves gorger appears and cant do much bolt thrower pivots on the spot gorger dies. i'd rather start with the model on the table at least then if he dies its my own fault and not down to the fact he cant do much when he actually appears it may work for beastmen who can absorb the shooting hits and also get a minus 1 to hit for skirmishing and a decent line of site but not a single 3 wound monster that cant see more than 45 degrees either side of him and cant take a decent round of shooting


----------

